# Home made juniper charcoal



## phogi (Nov 27, 2011)

Howdy everybody.

I'm new to the bbq game, and have a question about making charcoal.

See, I have a ton of juniper wood laying around in brush piles. So, I had a fire, and collected the charcoal as it burned, stuffed it into hole in a ground, then snuffed it out by depriving it of  oxygen by putting a big brick over top the hole.

Then, I slow roasted a pork shoulder...I didn't want to use up all my kingsford brickettes on this thing, so I started adding the juniper charcoal. I also added some mesquite and alder chips for smoke

The result was fan-freaking-tastic. Melt in your mouth, beautifully spiced, stringy, tough and dry on the outside, juicy on the inside, and just everything I want out of bbq.

So...my question is: I see recommendations here against using any kind of soft wood for smoking....but I take it they simply mean the raw dried wood? This charcoal was amazing, and did not create any bitter taste, so I'm assuming that the chemicals that would produce such an off flavor were driven off when I turned it into charcoal.

Thoughts?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2011)

Phogi, evening.... You very well may have burned off all the resins and pitch in the juniper... I am not sure of the health consequences if any resins were left... Personally, I would stick with hardwoods and season with spices and herbs....

Welcome to the forum.... lots of folks here willing to help with any questions you may have.... enjoy the long smokey ride...

Dave


----------

